

Apple’s iTunes Pitch: TV for $30 a Month - terrellm
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20091102/apples-itunes-pitch-tv-for-30-a-month/

======
billybob
No, I wouldn't pay $30 a month for TV. But I might pay a-la-carte for certain
channels or shows, if it was cheap enough.

To me, the "fixed cost for a fixed set of channels you might not like" model
is the first thing the internet should destroy about TV.

~~~
chrischen
Most cable and satellite, digital at least, will cost around $50 a month and
that's if you purchase internet as a bundle.

------
terrellm
As other articles have pointed out, this is interesting timing with Hulu's
recent announcement of possibly charging for content
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=897853>).

